# Exotic Pet Awareness Day 9th Aug 2016



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

A great day out for all the family and KIDS GO FREE! Follow the links for full info :2thumb:

EPAD

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Exotic-Pet-Awareness-Day/530384730347070?fref=ts


----------

